# cheese log-review/critique



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
I made a cheese log, let me see if I can post it. I wanted it to cover the hard cheese process mostly, something I can bring to the barn(have a cheeseroom there) and I can log it. I have a smaller version in a book I made modified from a wine log I use, but I want something I can reference better. Do you see any flaws I can fix? Do you think I have it pretty much covered? If the link doesn't work let me know, I've never put a pdf. file up for people to view, so it might take a couple trys. 
Thanks,
Megan
cheese log


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it pretty much locked up on me and wouldn't load


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

It loaded fine for me. I think it looks great!!

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it is my system tonight as even this is taking for ever and I am on cable


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, I think I might add some more room for pressing times/amount. I'll have to check my books to see what the most amount of pressing a cheese might require. 
Megan


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Another idea would be to add a choice of TA or pH for the acidity. But really it is very nice! 

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

> Another idea would be to add a choice of TA or pH for the acidity


Yes, very good idea. 
Okay, here's the up date:cheese log
I added that, also, type of milk(hubby wants a cow but I'm not sure about how I'll get her bred or if I'll milk her), I was also thinking of maybe adding if it was Late lactation or like season or maybe I'll leave that for general remarks.
Oh and if anyone wants to use it, they can. 
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Megan wish I made hard cheese I was able to take a look today. Very Nice!!


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, I'm glad you guys like it. My little one was playing with his toys *alone* so he gave me enough time to work while watching him. It was bliss to be able to use both hands to type, do the dishes, anything for more than 5 minutes. :biggrin
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I had a place to store cheese then I would venture into hard cheese. Maybe someday I can just get a wine cooler.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

I've been lucky, used to live near collage town and got a working dorm fridge for $20, it works really well for aging cheeses. It just doesn't fit that many.
Megan


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you can keep the temp at a right degree?


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

It's on the cold end even at it's warmest setting, the ave temp is 45F, I keep it inside the house. The colder aging temps are supposed to delay maturation, so like for aging the muensters, it was good at 2mts, but much better at 3mts. Before that I aged cheeses in my kitchen fridge in the veggi section and every single one of my hard cheeses were _Inedible_. :sigh

The only problem I've had with the mini dorm fridge is that it runs out of room fast,  and there might be problems with the other cheeses, such as camembert in getting the mold just right during aging, but I haven't tried them yet so I can't say for sure. It works great for the Muensters though. 
Megan


----------

